# anybody bored and wanna do some stuff??



## Denise1952 (Feb 28, 2015)

LOL!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2015)

Seen that one before Ken...it's soooo sad!! 



Denise WoW!! that's what you call True  Adrenalin hedonistic junkies


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 1, 2015)

LMAO, oh I'd forgotten that one Ken, super hilarious, LOL

Hey Holly, I love that hairstyle on you!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 1, 2015)

nwlady said:


> lol!!




fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 1, 2015)

you have way more courage than I Ameriscot, LOL, helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllp me


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 1, 2015)

nwlady said:


> you have way more courage than I Ameriscot, LOL, helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllp meView attachment 15177




LOL!  Well, I don't think there is any I might do, but it was fun to watch.  My most daring was kayaking in the ocean and white water.


----------

